# Solution to deep pitted ice picked acne scarring???



## Pandas123 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a seventeen year old Asian girl who suffered from acne vulguris. Now I'm clearing up and only get a few blemishes here and there. I'm really glad that I'm clearly up. But the downside is that I'm left with all these deep craters in my face. Everyday i look in the mirror and cry because it lowers my self esteem that I can't get rid of these deep scars all over my cheeks. Can someone help me out? I've always wanted to try MUAC's 12.5% home chemical peel but I don't know if it'll work for me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think peels will help.

Go to a derm and see what they think about your scarring.

They'll let you know if you need lazer surgery or if your skin can heal over time.

If they feel a peel would help - take their advice as to which one to use.

In the mean time, find a good foundation that will help camouflage the scarring.

Apply it evenly to your face, then let it dry/set.

With a small brush, apply to just the scars, and let dry/set.

Finally, apply a translucent powder to your face.

This will help keep the scars less noticeable.

Hope this helps


----------



## divadoll (Sep 6, 2011)

I also don't think you should be tampering with peels if you are just clearing up.  You need to be cleared up before any peels are to be applied and even then, I think you need filler to get rid of ice pick pits.


----------



## Pandas123 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it. I've looked up the different type of acne scars and I have identified my scars to be rolling and dented acne scars. They're not so deep. They're pretty shallow. I do not have the money for laser surgeries and those fillers. My insurance does not cover that either. Are there any creams that's firm and tighten the skin to make the scars less noticeable?


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 6, 2011)

Since you are 17, I'm not sure how well a skin tightener would work. They generally are marketed to women 40+

Maybe focus on exfoliating your skin instead.

Over time, your skin will shed - the scars will become even less visible. Don't expect changes too soon. May take some time.

A chemical exfoliant with BHA (Salicytic Acid) is better for oily skin rather than AHA glycolic acid.

Apply daily and dead cells will be removed quicker - won't build up on face.

Check out Neutrogena or Cosmeticscop.com

You can always use a scrub - mechanical exfoliant, but they can be harsh on acne prone skin.

A dirt cheap gentle scrub is simply mixing about a tsp of baking soda to tsp of cleanser.

Rub well into face, rince well.

You might want to reapply cleanser if baking soda doesn't rince off completely.

Let us know if you try the exfoliation route, and how it worked for you.


----------



## Mary Kay (Sep 7, 2011)

I would as well suggest giving it some time. I used to have some really bad acne scarring, but it always seems to diminish. I use some Mary Kay microderm abrasion 

*edited by mod*


----------



## rakin (Sep 10, 2011)

The best thing for acne scars is fraxel repair. It's a laser treatment that runs about $1000. I have seen people with amazing results, but you are still young yet. You may get ome improvement with time. Aside from that, professional peels would probably be the next best treatment.

Check out realself.com for reviews on treatments and answers from real doctors. I actually found a plastic surgeon through this site that is wonderful, just 15 mins. from my home, and I didn't have a clue where to go before researching through that site.


----------



## yepitsSandy (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG I'm going the same phase as you right now! My acne has cleared up sooooo much recently. I've tried to cover up my face with a ton of makeup but it only made it worse b/c I have really sensitive skin. I switched to using more natural/organic skincare products so its been helping quite a lot. The best way to fade acne scars is fasten skin renewal which means exfoliation but DON'T OVERDO it! I've been mixing raw honey with sea salt to use a facial scrub for the past few months and its really been helping my acne/scarring (i also wrote about this in another posting). Its really inexpensive and really great for your skin. Sea salt dries out the skin but really helps with healing while honey is moisturizing. I prefer to use raw honey b/c it's more natural although the odor is not good LOL. I hope that helps.


----------



## patsluv (Sep 29, 2011)

I got lucky that I found the solution for my pitted acne scarring. Peels did not help me. What really worked was Epidermx II microdermabrasion protreatment and Silkia camellia oil. I used Green Cream for a while also.  They have made my pits plumped up almost completely, with only a trace visible now. They aren't a quick fix. It took me many months to see noticeable difference and almost two years for such great results. But the good thing is they did not cost me an arm and a leg. I could not afford thousands of dollars for expensive treatments at a derm's office or salon.


----------



## stephb (May 15, 2013)

Do you have before and after pictures?  I am desperate for something that won't be outrageously priced.  What exactly is the microdermabrasion protreatment kit and where can I get it?  How much did it cost?  What exactly do you have to do?  I am clueless.


----------



## Euggz (Jun 22, 2013)

Pitted scar would take some time to heal, perhaps if you are not afraid of needles you can try derma rolling. However, source the legitimate ones, some just want to cheat your money.


----------

